# ayuda



## biggie20 (Feb 14, 2011)

buenas raza

estoy iniciamdome en esto del mtb y pues ando comprando una bici, tengo a la vista una FUJI Nevada 2.0, que me pueden decir de ella o que me recomiendan????


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

todo va a depender de tu presupuesto biggie...pero minime trata de irte por algo de 9 velocidades, y quizas componentes tirando a alivio/deore...quizas algo tipo la trek 4500
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/4_series/4500disc/

veo que estas en MTY...vas al otro lado? por el lado Mcallen esta Bicycle World y ellos manejan specialized y trek (creo que tambien algo de giant) con un surtido mas o menos decente.


----------



## biggie20 (Feb 14, 2011)

la vdd es keno he tenido vuelta al otro lado, por como estan las cosas de la inseguridad y ese detalle, entonces tengo bastantito de no darme la vuelta, y cheque por ejemplo la hardrock aki en zbike y salia en 6500 pero la mas austera haha entonces fui con un chavo que tiene un taller y al parecer el es distribuidor de fuji, cuando fui con el habia visto una alubike y le comente y me dijo ke me recomendaba mas la nevada 4, pero posterior a esto mi presupuesto crecio y vi la nevada 2 y la vi muy completa, la vdd no se que tan buenos sean los componentes.

la bici me gusto y se me hizo buena, no se si este bien para empezar???




SIZES XS (13"), S (15"), M (17"), L (19"), XL (21"), XXL (23")
STEP-THROUGH SIZES: XS (13"), S (15"), M (17"), L (19")
COLOR(S) Fuji Red
STEP-THROUGH COLOR(S) White
MAIN FRAME Fuji A1-SL Aluminum with PowerCurve down tube, Tri shaped top tube, Oversized seat tube and integrated head tube, double water bottle mounts
REAR TRIANGLE Fuji A1-SL aluminum with S-bend stay, Cold forged dropout and disc mount w/replaceable hanger
FORK SR Suntour XCT, 100mm Travel w/Mechanical LO
REAR SHOCK Nil
CRANKSET Shimano M171, 24/34/42T with Chainguard
BOTTOM BRACKET Sealed Cartridge Bearing ST
PEDALS Wellgo ATB w/steel cage
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano TX-50, 34.9mm
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano Acera SGS 8sp
SHIFTERS Shimano EF-51 EZ Fire shifter/brake, 24-speed
CASSETTE Shimano Cassette, 11-34T 8sp
CHAIN KMC Z-72
WHEELSET Fuji Disc Mount hubs, Fuji Double Wall Alloy / CMC Sidewalls rims
TIRES Kenda K-837F/K-848R ATB, 26 x 2.1" Wire Bead
BRAKE SET Tektro Novela Mechanical Disc Brake, 160mm Rotors
BRAKE LEVERS Shimano ST-EF51 Forged Alloy
HEADSET Fuji Custom 1 1/8" Press Fit Integrated, 30mm spacers
HANDLEBAR Fuji Riser 20 Alloy Riser Bar
STEM Fuji Forged Alloy w/removable faceplate
TAPE/GRIP Fuji Dual Density Kraton rubber
SADDLE Fuji Sport MTB w/ steel rail
SEAT POST Fuji Alloy micro-adjust, 350x31.6mm
WEIGHT- KG/LBS	TBD


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

tienes razon ahora todo se complica un poco, tengo las ruedas de la roadie que voy a armar este año desde diciembre en el otro lado y aun no las he podido ir a buscar.

pues si es por rodar, con cualquiera ruedas biggie y eso es lo importante, siempre puedes hacer uno que otro upgrade por aqui o por alla mas adelante...sin duda es una buena bici para empezar, quizas inferi mal y pense que esta seria tu segunda bici y que estabas buscando algo a la que le pudieras sacar mas el jugo, por asi decirlo, antes de que te vuelvan a picar las manos y las piernas por otra bici


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Biggie, si te gusta, comprala, es una buena bici para empezar.


----------



## biggie20 (Feb 14, 2011)

martinsillo, vi en otro post cuando fue lo del alex, que conoces a lolo.

de hecho el lolo es quien me vende la fuji we, me ofrecia la nevada 4.0 pero como te comentaba mi presupuesto crecio un poco  o mas bien lo hice crecer por que queria frenos de disco haha entonces dije ps si el lolo me dice que la nevada 4 esta buena, obviamente la nevada 2 tiene ke estar mejor hahaha 

asi que el es quien me vende la nevada 2  como ves?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

lolo es el mec de confianza de la zona :thumbsup:
pero la verdad no lo conozco como vendedor jeje
como con todo, ya sabes, tienes que hacer tu tarea, comparar precios, etc. etc.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

biggie20 said:


> buenas raza
> 
> estoy iniciamdome en esto del mtb y pues ando comprando una bici, tengo a la vista una FUJI Nevada 2.0, que me pueden decir de ella o que me recomiendan????


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado , lánzate a Laredo , Tx ,en el mismo día vas y vienes , te vas a Probike y con 600/800 usd. te compras una muy buena hardtail , y a lo mejor hasta consigues una super rebaja en alguna 2010 y hasta 2009 , cuando el dinero está justo hay que ir a donde se estire mas.

Suerte .

the last biker


----------



## biggie20 (Feb 14, 2011)

ke onza raza ps mande un correillo a probike y me contestaron que dentro de mi presupuesto estan estas!!

Raleigh Talus 5
http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/mountain/talus-50-11/

Trek 4300 disc
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/4_series/4300disc/

Specialized Rockhopper
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52809&scid=1000&scname=Mountain

y la trek 4500 2009 pero no trae frenos de disco hehee 

como ven en cuanto a comps? 
de esas la neta la ke mas me gusto pero un chingo fue la trek 4300 disc

namas el pedo es darme la vuelta o traerla hahaha


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Rockhopper por especs imho 

no se que como estan los de probike pero en la tienda de mcallen te devuelven los impuestos el mismo dia, pregunta, quizas te ayude a estirar un poco mas el presupuesto


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

biggie20 said:


> ke onza raza ps mande un correillo a probike y me contestaron que dentro de mi presupuesto estan estas!!
> 
> Trek 4300 disc
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Otro voto para la Rockhopper... nomas toma en cuenta la talla, en XS la Trek es mas cortita de tubo superior que la Spesh. Aunque para mi eso tambien es una ventaja para la Rockhopper porque puedes usar un poste de manubrio mas cortito.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

the last biker said:


> en probike también te devuelven el tax...


seguro que si, pero seria bueno que biggie preguntara si lo hacen el mismo dia..asi puede ir ida y vuelta el mismo dia y ahorrarse la noche de hotel


----------



## biggie20 (Feb 14, 2011)

ya mande un correo, kreo ke si lo hacen el mismo dia asi ke kreo me dare la vuelta por la spec


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

biggie20 said:


> ya mande un correo, kreo ke si lo hacen el mismo dia asi ke kreo me dare la vuelta por la spec


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ya que estés por allá , me saludas al Joe y le dices que te haga un descuento , efectivamente te devuelven ahí mismo tu impuesto.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------

